# Livery yards in stirling??



## Horsesandgirls86 (27 December 2014)

Hey guys, looking for my first mother/daughter pony next year 14hh ish cob is what I have in mind) I'm looking for suitable livery yards hopefully close to home as I have kids. Needs to have an arena, good turnout and hacking would be great too. I'm near wellsfield but last time I visited there for a lesson the school was in use all the time with lessons. Need a friendly yard that welcomes well behaved child and first time owner


----------



## Midlifecrisis (27 December 2014)

Try the new yard just down from Wellsfield - closer to the motorway junction - there are kids there and outdoor school you don't have to share and you ll get some winter turnout which is rare at Wellsfield. Id suggest the yard Im at but if you are over towards Denny then Im too far away. If you call in at Russells country store in Larbert there are folk advertising livery spaces on the board.


----------



## Horsesandgirls86 (27 December 2014)

Hey, is that the one on the left before wellsfield (same side) not far off the roundabout? I'm in bannockburn where is your yard? I'm heading over to Russell's next week will have a look


----------



## tubby1 (27 December 2014)

Stirling & Plean livery is nice but when we looked they weren't any other children on the yard & they didn't seem to keen on them. Lovely yard though .


----------



## TPO (28 December 2014)

Central Livery- on the old Plean back road
Riverside- Denny beyond Strathcarron Hospice
Murrayshall - back of St Ninians beyond the quarry
Avonmill Equestrian- Denny opposite Wellsfield
A yard just been taken over in Sauchenford (way into Plean from Bannockburn roundabout) the name escapes me just now
Auchenbowie Farm- on way to Denny from Granada services roundabout
Langlands Livery- on old Plean road

I think there are kids at most of these yards but no idea of age group or if they like/want children about. As far as I'm aware some of these places are DIY and not owned/run by experienced horse people which might be an issue if you need back up/support/guidance.

Avonmill & Langlands have experienced horsey YOs but I believe spaces are rare. If buying is a little while off for you then now would be the time to get on wait lists etc

Good luck


----------

